# MAVERICK ET-732 6' REPLACEMENT PROBES



## tjohnson (Sep 21, 2011)

Need longer probes for your ET-732?

In-Stock - 6' Food and Smoker Probes for the Maverick ET-732

$16.49 ea.

2 for $30

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MAVET-732PROBES


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow....  you may not even need the remote receiving unit.. just feed them through a window, lol!   That is fantastic that you can even get those,  no more getting the unit too close to the smoker!


----------



## scooper (Nov 27, 2011)

My Q Probe shorted out, and Maverick sent me a warranty replacement, and it is 6'.  I love it, except now I need the 6' meat probe, so I will definitely be ordering one or two.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yea, big difference with the longer probe wires.

I have 10 footers for my BBQ Guru.


----------



## scooper (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## scooper (Nov 29, 2011)

Does anyone know if the ET-73 replacement probes will work in the ET-732?

I can't find the probes for the 732 on Maverick's site.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 29, 2011)

No, they're not interchangeable

Do you need ET-73 Probes?

I have some on hand

Todd


----------



## scooper (Nov 29, 2011)

No, I want a 6' meat probe for the ET-732.

will you be getting them in stock soon?


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 29, 2011)

got them for both the 732 and the 73

Todd


----------



## scooper (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice!  How do I order, cuz your website says out of stock.


----------

